# Salt Boatworks FRS-15 hits the NaCl



## Eric Minnis (Jan 27, 2019)

Finished my FRS-15 a few days ago. Can’t say enough good things about this skiff or the designer. Learned alot and look forward to my next build. 
I’ve been building airplanes for the last 20 years so lots of influence from that in this skiff. Used kevlar, carbon where appropriate, glassed everything with 8oz. Tried to keep her light. With the Suzuki 30 it is scary fast. I’ve seen 34mph so far and have not got it trimmed just right. If I had it to do over a Suzuki or Yamaha 20 would be the power. The 30 is just way overkill. Surprising how well it takes a light chop. Still a few tweaks but loving how she runs.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

That’s really sweet man. I’m seriously considering building one of these instead of buying a skiff. Would love to see it in person sometime


----------



## Eric Minnis (Jan 27, 2019)

GaG8tor said:


> That’s really sweet man. I’m seriously considering building one of these instead of buying a skiff. Would love to see it in person sometime


Not sure where you live but if it is near Beaufort or Burlington NC come by anytime. It was a cool experience building it. Zero regrets.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I live in Georgia but I’m always looking for an excuse to get up to Carolina. Whether it be the mountains or the OBX.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

How difficult was it to build? Beautiful fishing boat btw.


----------



## Eric Minnis (Jan 27, 2019)

Was very easy. I think this would be a great first boat build- especially a parent/ child build. 
The nature of the stitch and glue process is very efficient to build. I used a little more material (epoxy, glass, carbon, kevlar) but that was my choice.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sweet skiff. Congrats. Are you going to add a poling platform or other accessories?


----------



## Eric Minnis (Jan 27, 2019)

Planning a grab bar for sure. It took me a few hours to get used to driving standing up. 
I hate to mess up the simplicity of it with a trolling motor but around here it would really be helpful. Especially with spot lock.
I have a "stick it" on order for now.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for posting. If you can put up a few more pics showing the inside. I really hope to build a boat someday.


----------



## Riggs (Nov 19, 2019)

Looks like a very good build. I’m building the same hull. Do you mind sharing what you did to finish the hull and interior? So, after your final fairing, what your steps were after that. Boat finish is confusing.


----------

